# March 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Apr 14, 2022)

Congratulations to @Tuna for "Spanish Steps, Rome"


----------



## CherylL (Apr 14, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 14, 2022)

Worthy winner.....


----------



## Tuna (Apr 14, 2022)

Wow - very exciting! Thanks for the votes - it’s an honor to win!


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 14, 2022)

Well deserved win, congrats!


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2022)

Congrats, Tuna!   A lovely image and well deserved win!


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2022)

Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 15, 2022)

Great photo!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 15, 2022)

Fantastic image congrats Tuna


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 17, 2022)

Congratulations on the win and a very fine photo.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 28, 2022)

Congrats on a well-deserved win. Lovely photo!


----------



## Fujidave (May 29, 2022)

Big congrats on the win, a truely stunning and fantastic shot.


----------

